
Oil and Gas Upstart Has No Reserves About GPUs - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/07/24/oil-gas-upstart-no-reserves-gpus/
======
Boothroid
..and all this effort in order to faciliate the digging up and incineration of
more of the earth's resources. What a fantastic world.

